Ask HN: Edtech hackers, what are you struggling with? - cronjobma
======
codegeek
I work with Edtech but I will like to know more details on the premise of this
question. What specifically are you interested in and what is your background
?

------
pryelluw
I worked in edtech for 3 years (left job last November). Spoke to many others
at events (ISTE, etc). The main struggle was how to move content from one
platform to another. Every product had its own proprietary format and most
didnt have a way to export. I worked on a solution with a publisher but
abandoned the idea the moment they mentioned not wanting to do an open format.

I also had some issues with student data being different across all SIS. Had
to implement my own solution to normalize the data and serve it to my own
production systems (eventually was sold to clients). This was never truly
solved because the moment I left the company focused on another product (it
wasnt a "data" company like Clever).

